# Corrente do Golfo: Efeitos do enfraquecimento em Portugal



## AnDré (2 Mai 2008 às 15:51)

Eu tenho uma duvida à cerca da tão falada corrente do Golfo.

A corrente do Golfo, é a causa do nosso clima temperado, ou seja, é por causa dela que a amplitude térmica anual na nossa costa é muito baixa quando comparada com a amplitude verificada, por exemplo, em Nova YorK. Segundo os últimos registos, tem-se verificado que a corrente tem abrandado, ainda que não hajam dados suficientes para nos garantir se tudo não passa de um processo ciclico, ou se o abrandamento é mesmo definitivo e para continuar.
Ora, com o estagnar desta corrente, é frequente dizermos que a temperatura em Portugal irá baixar significativamente.

A minha duvida é a seguinte, dada a nossa posição em Latitude, será que vai baixar mesmo?

Sem corrente, a temperatura da água irá uniformizar em Latitude, e ao sabor das estações, ou seja, no Inverno, regiões como o Reino Unido, poderão ver plataformas de gelo ao seu largo, como acontece actualmente no Canadá. Já no Verão, as Canárias, e até mesmo a Madeira, estarão mergulhadas num caldo a mais de 25ºC. Então e Portugal que está a meio em Latitude? Caminharemos nós, um país tão pequeno, para um clima ainda mais diferenciado?


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2008 às 16:34)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*

Para os interessados no estudo da Nature publicado ontem  e que esteve na origem do tópico onde todos falaram de tudo menos do estudo, aqui está ele na integra:

 Advancing decadal-scale climate prediction in the North Atlantic sector (PDF)
 Advancing Decadal-Scale Climate Prediction in the North Atlantic Sector - supplemental (PDF)


*Resumo:*


> *Advancing decadal-scale climate prediction in the North Atlantic sector*
> N. S. Keenlyside, M. Latif, J. Jungclaus, L. Kornblueh & E. Roeckner
> Received 25 June 2007; accepted 14 March 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mai 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



AnDré disse:


> A minha duvida é a seguinte, dada a nossa posição em Latitude, será que vai baixar mesmo?
> 
> Sem corrente, a temperatura da água irá uniformizar em Latitude, e ao sabor das estações, ou seja, no Inverno, regiões como o Reino Unido, poderão ver plataformas de gelo ao seu largo, como acontece actualmente no Canadá. Já no Verão, as Canárias, e até mesmo a Madeira, estarão mergulhadas num caldo a mais de 25ºC. Então e Portugal que está a meio em Latitude? Caminharemos nós, um país tão pequeno, para um clima ainda mais diferenciado?



Há medida que a corrente vai enfraquecendo o ar polar invade a Europa... o AA tambem recua para sul.

Por isso imagina como será a evolução da temperatura ao longo de tal processo 





Site fixolas:

http://www.noc.soton.ac.uk/rapid/sis/atlantic_conveyor.php


----------



## ecobcg (2 Mai 2008 às 19:57)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*



Mário Barros disse:


> Há medida que a corrente vai enfraquecendo o ar polar invade a Europa... o AA tambem recua para sul.
> 
> Por isso imagina como será a evolução da temperatura ao longo de tal processo
> 
> ...



Esse site confirma o que disse. Ou seja, aquecimento e arrefecimento estão correlacionados, pois um irá dar provocar o outro....


----------



## Paulo H (3 Mai 2008 às 18:12)

*Re: Há mesmo aquecimento Global?*

Eu penso que a confirmar-se o enfraquecimento da corrente do golfo na(s) próxima(s) décadas o que aconteceria e sem extremismos, seria que provavelmente teriamos um clima mais semelhante ao de Nova Iorque, enquanto que para latitudes superiores a 45ºN semelhante ao Canadá. 

Com uma temperatura superficial do mar mais baixa, veriamos menores desenvolvimentos depressionários (estou a referir-me à sua génese nas nossas proximidades). A precipitação seria algo mais contínua mas em menos quantidade, se a faixa anticiclónica se deslocasse para Sul beneficiando-nos com ventos de oeste no Inverno mas mais frios que os actuais. 

Em resumo, teriamos temperaturas não 10ºC mais baixas como Nova Iorque (ventos continentais de oeste), mas teriamos menos 5ºC provavelmente!

O Verão seria talvez mais ameno, mas sem grandes diferenças.

Em todo o caso, concordo com o Vince, é apenas uma hipótese de vir acontecer e mesmo que aconteça, o enfraquecimento da corrente do golfo virá acompanhado de outros mecanismos de compensação (é sempre assim na natureza, como nas equações). 


Mas lá no fundo, eu penso que ainda é cedo demais para que tal aconteça! Estamos na realidade entrando mais numa fase de ciclos de 10 ou de 60 anos de avanços e recuos. Pois existe muita calote polar a derreter, para que tal fosse definitivo no enfraquecimento da corrente do golfo. Podemos entrar numa etapa de 100,200 ou 500anos em que ora a calote derrete substancialmente e enfraquece a corrente, ora a corrente enfraquecida dá origem a um reforço glaciário pelo que ganhará novamente força e assim consecutivamente!

Penso que este será o raciocínio mais correcto nos próximos tempos: enfraquecimento ligeiro da corrente do golfo  reforço glaciário  reactivação da corrente em pleno  redução glaciária  enfraquecimento da corrente do golfo. Penso que com o melhor estudo de todo este mecanismo e integrando-o nos modelos climáticos, poderemos definir melhor com que escala se pode medir o aquecimento global.


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2008 às 19:37)

Passei esta discussão para um tópico próprio, escusa de estar tudo enfiado na do aquecimento global.


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2008 às 20:06)

Paulo, eu concordo quase na totalidade contigo. Partindo do princípio que há ciclos de enfraquecimento da corrente também não acredito em alterações extremas. A única coisa em que discordo é que acho 5ºC médios demasiado. Penso que no máximo seria algo na ordem dos 2ºC ou 3ºC. E isto esquecendo o aquecimento global, pois provavelmente na presença deste seria menos ou se calhar nenhum.... Mas esquecendo o aquecimento ou fazendo de conta que ele realmente não existe, acho que em termos médios seria algo como isso.  O que se passa é que quando temos um arrefecimento médio mesmo de apenas 1 ou 2ºC que podem parecer pouco, na prática depois podem ocorrer um ou outros Invernos mais rígidos.

Porque atiro estes valores ? Porque andei a ver temperaturas médias no século XX e durante esse século de certeza que o Atlântico passou por fases destas em que a corrente enfraqueceu. E olhando para vários registos no máximo vejo coisas na ordem dos 2/3ºC, ignorando um ou outro outlier.













Descidas de 5ºC ou um pouco mais acho que só na pequena idade do Gelo, e mesmo aí tenho sérias dúvidas de que terá sido muito mais em Portugal. E nestes ciclos não estamos a falar disso, pois como dizes a corrente só por si não consegue quedas maiores na temperatura, supondo que tudo o resto se mantem e os respectivos mecanismos de equilibrio que referes. A corrente é importante mas não é ela sozinha que faz o nosso clima.

E não esquecer que para a pequena idade do Gelo parecem ter contribuído dois factores excepcionais, intensa actividade vulcânica e o mínimo de Maunder, e não a corrente do golfo que provavelmente deve ter ajudado à festa mas é impossível saber de que forma. Mas de momento não temos nada que indique um mínimo solar, o que não quer dizer que não aconteça, há cientistas russos que prevêm um mínimo solar não tão radical como o de Maunder, seria algo como o de Dalton. Mas previsões sobre isso valem o que valem, seja de quem for. E vulcões idem, também ninguém consegue prever.






Mas isto para dizer que mesmo num cenário mais radical como o da pequena idade do gelo, em Portugal não estariamos a falar de algo catastrófico. Aliás, não há grandes registos dessa época sobre frio extremo ou assim, o que mostra que nada de muito grave se passou nesses tempos, de contrário seria algo muito mais referido na nossa literatura histórica.

Sobre Espanha há bastantes documentos, falam de neve em locais onde ela hoje não existe, falam de neves permanentes na Sierra Nevada, etc, mas não esquecer que na Sierra Nevada o pico mais alto, o Mulhacén tem 3482 m.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2008 às 21:09)

A ideia que eu tenho é que na verdade e em Portugal, o "parar" da corrente do Golfo não nos ia trazer grande frio, pelo contrário. Os países do norte da Europa, esses sim, teriam invernos mais rigorosos como o Canadá, mas nós, a meia Latitude e com o deserto do Saara tão próximo não sei não.
Não digo que os Invernos não fossem mais frios, mas como seria o Verão? O Atlântico à nossa latitude, sem a corrente norte, iria certamente aquecer como o Mediterrâneo. E assim, ao invés de 18ºC, iriamos ter na Costa da Caparica 24ºC como chega a acontecer em Roma. E o que aconteceria à nortada? Ao invés de fresca, passaria a ser morna? 

São duvidas que tenho... Se calhar duvidas disparatadas, mas não deixam de matutar na minha cabeça

Apesar de tudo não creio que hajam grandes modificações ao nível do clima devido à corrente do Golfo. Pelo menos não nos próximos anos.


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2008 às 21:32)

Não seria tanto o desaparecimento total da corrente do golfo, mas mais uma descida em Latitude da mesma. Algo parecido com o que já aconteceu no passado em períodos mais frios. O nosso clima mediterrâneo está a meio caminho entre o clima temperado oceânico e o desértico tropical. A descida da corrente do golfo, bem como do AA, faria com que passássemos do clima mediterrâneo para um clima de características mais oceânicas. 

Mas também não me parece que isto possa ocorrer nos anos ou décadas mais próximas.


----------



## Agreste (3 Mai 2008 às 23:20)

O enfraquecimento da corrente do golfo não seria uma grande noticia para nós. Eu preocupo-me mais com a parte veraneante. Sem anticiclone perderiamos a nortada e as canárias perdiam os alísios, mas se vocês virem as trajectorias dos ciclones tropicais no atlântico, eles acompanham a corrente do golfo e tendem a desaparecer alguns poucos sobre as britânicas. Se ela baixar de latitude porque enfraquece podemos ficar nós na linha de mira. E o "vince" não foi uma experiência muito animadora... 

Agora imaginem se a corrente do golfo baixa de latitude tipo ao ponto de ficar em frente a gibraltar. Se as aguas do mediterrâneo já andam acima dos 24/25 graus...


Há uma coisa que é contraditoria. Hoje estima-se que os trópicos de cancer e capricornio se terão afastado uns 1000 km um do outro expandindo a área tropical. Se a corrente do golfo baixar a área tropical não deverá diminuir também? O aquecimento global expande a área tropical, mas debilita as correntes oceânicas o que torna a equilibrar o processo ou não? Ou não há equilibrio possível? Isto em termos oceânicos porque em terra é muito diferente!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2008 às 01:00)

Não se esqueçam que um recuo para sul na corrente do golfo poria as correntes em todo o globo em estado de sitio  mas claro o Atlantico seria o mais afectado tal como o continente Europeu e a Costa Oeste dos Estados Unidos.

Penso que se tal estiver a acontecer poderemos estar assistir a um recuo cada vez mais progressivo para sul do clima mediterraneo isto é cada vez mais para o interior do Norte de Africa e todos os países de Cabo Gibraltar para Norte a ser "invadidos" por um clima continental com Invernos cada vez mais rigorosos e percepitações cada vez mais intensas.

Quanto á costa Oeste dos Estados Unidos penso que iria ficar cada vez mais seca devido ao continuo desvio do vapor de água para a Europa graças aos jet streams.

Quanto ás temperaturas bom quedas acentuadas devido dos deslocamento em altitude dos ventos polares cada vez mais para sul empurrando sistemas depressionarios cada vez mais para junto do equador e sendo assim reduzindo as áreas abrangidas pelos climas tropicais.

Penso que se algo estiver realmente a acontecer não existem quais quer limites que se coloquem perante a natureza nem mesmo geográficos se o frio quiser avançar ninguém o vai parar apenas temos o dever de nos adaptar.

Sendo assim aqui fica a minha opnião  

Site porreiro


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2008 às 01:42)

Agreste disse:


> Há uma coisa que é contraditoria. Hoje estima-se que os trópicos de cancer e capricornio se terão afastado uns 1000 km um do outro expandindo a área tropical. Se a corrente do golfo baixar a área tropical não deverá diminuir também? O aquecimento global expande a área tropical, mas debilita as correntes oceânicas o que torna a equilibrar o processo ou não? Ou não há equilibrio possível? Isto em termos oceânicos porque em terra é muito diferente!



Acho que não diminuirá necessariamente. Porque se a corrente desce em Latitude é por enfraquecimento, logo não "terá força" para diminuir a área tropical. Digo eu.
O que acontece, é que se a água quente não chega ao circulo polar, o gelo a norte vai aumentar. Mas se pensarmos que na natureza nada se perde, tudo se transforma, o que é que vai acontecer ao calor dos tropicos que não será distribuído? Ficará mais concentrado? A água nos tropicos aumentará gradualmente de temperatura?
Então e Portugal, que nem é trópico nem é polar, situando-se entre os 37º e os 42ºN ?


----------



## Paulo H (4 Mai 2008 às 19:32)

Vince disse:


> Descidas de 5ºC ou um pouco mais acho que só na pequena idade do Gelo, e mesmo aí tenho sérias dúvidas de que terá sido muito mais em Portugal. E nestes ciclos não estamos a falar disso, pois como dizes a corrente só por si não consegue quedas maiores na temperatura, supondo que tudo o resto se mantem e os respectivos mecanismos de equilibrio que referes. A corrente é importante mas não é ela sozinha que faz o nosso clima.
> 
> E não esquecer que para a pequena idade do Gelo parecem ter contribuído dois factores excepcionais, intensa actividade vulcânica e o mínimo de Maunder, e não a corrente do golfo que provavelmente deve ter ajudado à festa mas é impossível saber de que forma. Mas de momento não temos nada que indique um mínimo solar, o que não quer dizer que não aconteça, há cientistas russos que prevêm um mínimo solar não tão radical como o de Maunder, seria algo como o de Dalton. Mas previsões sobre isso valem o que valem, seja de quem for. E vulcões idem, também ninguém consegue prever.
> 
> ...



Tudo bem Vince, posso concordar! Eu estava comparando Lisboa a Nova Iorque em que uma sofre de Inverno a influência da corrente do Labrador e Lisboa recebe influência da corrente quente do golfo todo o ano. Eu tinha reduzido de 10ºC para 5ºC, tendo em conta que Nova Iorque se encontra na costa leste e Lisboa na oeste do continente, logo mais quente. Em Nova Iorque, as frentes são maioritariamente continentais logo mais frias no Inverno, e em Lisboa as frentes são marítimas logo mais amenas.

Mas estava esquecendo também da corrente fria do Labrador, que arrefece sempre mais um pouco Nova Iorque.

Não tenho dúvidas que o clima será mais frio com o enfraquecimento da corrente quente do golfo, ou com a sua deslocação para sul ou com o seu desmembramento em várias rotas. Quando referem que o braço norte da corrente do golfo (Gronelândia, noruega, Inglaterra) se deslocará para sul, para mim seria irrelevante pois é o mesmo braço da corrente que agora mesmo está passando pela nossa costa. 

Já agora uma curiosidade! A maioria de nós já deve ter visitado o vale glaciário do Zêzere na Serra da Estrela! A questão é: Que temperatura deveria ocorrer em Manteigas (750m) para que o glaciar se mantivesse até aos nossos dias? Vou reformular: Quanto mais frio estaria em relação ao presente? 

Como não tenho dados para calcular, pesquisei uma folha Excel no site: 
http://portal.aragob.es/pls/portal3...ST_0400/IAEST_0407/IAEST_040703/040703C01.XLS

Contém informações dos glaciares em 1994 e 2000 de Aragão (Espanha).
A minha idéia era fazer uma extrapolação grosseira, comparando a diferença de altitude em que se encontra o glaciar mais baixo e Manteigas e daí calcular a diferença de temperatura pelo gradiente altimétrico (0.65º/100m).
Constatei que:

Nome do Glaciar: Central de Infierno
Altitude máxima: 2.900m
Altitude mínima:  2.670m

Ora, 2670-750 = 1920m
Então: 0.65 x (1920/100) = 12.5ºC

Tendo em conta a localização do Glaciar em Aragão nos pirinéus (muito mais a norte e com mais continentalidade que Manteigas), arredondaria a diferença de temperatura daquela época glaciar para os nossos dias em -15ºC!

E atenção -15ºC de diferença é em relação ao ponto onde está recuando o glaciar. Eu diria que para termos formação de glaciares no Vale do Zêzere/Manteigas teriamos então temperaturas 15º a 20ºC mais baixas que as actuais!!

Concordam?!

Então seguindo este raciocínio, penso que não será pelo suposto enfraquecimento gradual da corrente do golfo que devemos recear ver glaciares e icebergs ao longo das nossas praias! Terá de ser em conjunção com outros factores..


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2008 às 20:40)

Na última glaciação a temperatura seria, em média, uns 10ºC mais baixa.

Muita informação sobre a última glaciação em Portugal:

http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/2000-70/70_04.pdf


----------



## belem (5 Mai 2008 às 04:22)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que não diminuirá necessariamente. Porque se a corrente desce em Latitude é por enfraquecimento, logo não "terá força" para diminuir a área tropical. Digo eu.
> O que acontece, é que se a água quente não chega ao circulo polar, o gelo a norte vai aumentar. Mas se pensarmos que na natureza nada se perde, tudo se transforma, o que é que vai acontecer ao calor dos tropicos que não será distribuído? Ficará mais concentrado? A água nos tropicos aumentará gradualmente de temperatura?
> Então e Portugal, que nem é trópico nem é polar, situando-se entre os 37º e os 42ºN ?




Portugal está entre os 30º e os 42º N.


----------



## belem (5 Mai 2008 às 04:24)

AnDré disse:


> A ideia que eu tenho é que na verdade e em Portugal, o "parar" da corrente do Golfo não nos ia trazer grande frio, pelo contrário. Os países do norte da Europa, esses sim, teriam invernos mais rigorosos como o Canadá, mas nós, a meia Latitude e com o deserto do Saara tão próximo não sei não.
> Não digo que os Invernos não fossem mais frios, mas como seria o Verão? O Atlântico à nossa latitude, sem a corrente norte, iria certamente aquecer como o Mediterrâneo. E assim, ao invés de 18ºC, iriamos ter na Costa da Caparica 24ºC como chega a acontecer em Roma. E o que aconteceria à nortada? Ao invés de fresca, passaria a ser morna?
> 
> São duvidas que tenho... Se calhar duvidas disparatadas, mas não deixam de matutar na minha cabeça
> ...



O Mediterrâneo aquece mas tb arrefece.
A Costa da Caparica tem fases do verão em que a água está acima dos 20ºc.
O que poderá haver é uma continentalização do clima.


----------



## belem (5 Mai 2008 às 04:26)

Vince disse:


> Paulo, eu concordo quase na totalidade contigo. Partindo do princípio que há ciclos de enfraquecimento da corrente também não acredito em alterações extremas. A única coisa em que discordo é que acho 5ºC médios demasiado. Penso que no máximo seria algo na ordem dos 2ºC ou 3ºC. E isto esquecendo o aquecimento global, pois provavelmente na presença deste seria menos ou se calhar nenhum.... Mas esquecendo o aquecimento ou fazendo de conta que ele realmente não existe, acho que em termos médios seria algo como isso.  O que se passa é que quando temos um arrefecimento médio mesmo de apenas 1 ou 2ºC que podem parecer pouco, na prática depois podem ocorrer um ou outros Invernos mais rígidos.
> 
> Porque atiro estes valores ? Porque andei a ver temperaturas médias no século XX e durante esse século de certeza que o Atlântico passou por fases destas em que a corrente enfraqueceu. E olhando para vários registos no máximo vejo coisas na ordem dos 2/3ºC, ignorando um ou outro outlier.
> 
> ...



Muito bom post.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2008 às 15:26)

belem disse:


> O Mediterrâneo aquece mas tb arrefece.
> A Costa da Caparica tem fases do verão em que a água está acima dos 20ºc.
> O que poderá haver é uma continentalização do clima.



Pois, eu referia-me exactamente àquilo a que denominou de "continentalização do clima", daí não ter incluído os arquipélagos na delimitação da latitude que referi anteriormente.

Em relação ao Mediterrâneo, escolhi uma cidade mais ou menos à mesma latitude de Lisboa, (Cagliari no sul da Sardenha a 39,11ºN), e constatei que as médias de temperatura da água variam entre os 14ºC em Janeiro e Fevereiro e 26ºC em Agosto, sendo a média anual de 18,92ºC.
Já em Lisboa, a temperatura da água varia entre 15ºC em Março e 21ºC em Setembro e Outubro, sendo a média anual de 17,83ºC.

Posto isto, volto a lançar a questão que para mim é pertinente:
- Se a corrente do Golfo parasse, o atlântico ao largo da costa de Portugal Continental arrefeceria mais no Inverno, mas o aquecimento que se verificaria no verão não poderia ser superior ao seu arrefecimento no Inverno, e assim sendo, a temperatura média anual poder subir ao invés de baixar?
Note-se que me refiro a uma latitude mais próxima do trópico de câncer do que propriamente do circulo polar árctico.

Mas já que referiu a latitude dos 30ºN, que modificações na temperatura oceânica iriam sofrer as ilhas selvagens, tão próximas de um trópico, cujo calor não seria distribuído, dada a ausência de corrente? 


Claro que são tudo suposições e teorias. Não acredito que a corrente possa parar, nem que o seu eventual enfraquecimento nos possa trazer grandes modificações ao nível do nosso clima. Mas agora fiquei com a pulga atrás da orelha!


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2008 às 16:58)

Dan disse:


> Na última glaciação a temperatura seria, em média, uns 10ºC mais baixa.
> Muita informação sobre a última glaciação em Portugal:
> http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/2000-70/70_04.pdf




Excelente documento Dan. Já tenho procurado por coisas deste género sem sucesso. 

Mas fiquei um pouco surpreendido, esperava que em plena glaciação as temperaturas fossem menores do que esses 10ºC de diferença.


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2008 às 17:07)

Paulo H disse:


> E atenção -15ºC de diferença é em relação ao ponto onde está recuando o glaciar. Eu diria que para termos formação de glaciares no Vale do Zêzere/Manteigas teriamos então temperaturas 15º a 20ºC mais baixas que as actuais!!
> Concordam?!
> Então seguindo este raciocínio, penso que não será pelo suposto enfraquecimento gradual da corrente do golfo que devemos recear ver glaciares e icebergs ao longo das nossas praias! Terá de ser em conjunção com outros factores..



Acho que sim, também atiraria para 15ºC ou 20ºC, mas pelos vistos o Dan mostrou aí um estudo que fala em menos 10ºC em Portugal. Mas aí na glaciação não estariamos a falar de um enfraquecimento da corrente por paragem do motor termohalino (devido ao degelo por exemplo), aí estamos a falar da última glaciação e em princípio as glaciações e as inter-glaciações como a que vivemos agora são explicados por ciclos astronómicos milenares, os movimentos de Precessão, Excentricidade, Intensidade Solar e Obliquidade da teoria dos ciclos de Milankovitch. Embora a teoria de Milankovitch não consiga explicar ciclos ainda mais longos, das Eras do Gelo, mas aí já estamos em escalas de milhões de anos e muita coisa sucedeu na Terra de que nós não fazemos a mínima ideia.


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2008 às 17:42)

Ontem à noite andei a pesquisar por bastante informação, e a maioria dos documentos referem o que já foi referido aqui por outros. O clima da Europa vs. norte americano deve-se principalmente à massas de ar marítimo. A corrente do Golfo é importante mas não é ela a que define o clima da Europa ocidental. Uma coisa que encontrei várias vezes referida e que não sabia foi que além das massas de ar também há o efeito das Rocky Mountains nos ventos que contribuem também para a grande diferença entre os EUA e a Europa.



> the influence of the Rocky Mountains on the prevailing
> westerlies [Bolin, 1950] brings cool Arctic air (northwesterlies)
> over North America and warmer oceanic air
> (south-westerlies) over western Europe.
> http://www.soc.soton.ac.uk/coapec/pdfs/FM/6.1Brand.pdf





> The Rocky Mountains play a major role. Analogous to an island in a stream, the Rockies set up a persistent wave in the winds downstream that brings cold winds from the north into eastern North America and warm winds from the south into western Europe. This pattern of movement of heat by the winds accounts for half of the total difference in winter temperatures between the two regions, with much of the other half attributable to the release of heat stored in the ocean.
> http://www.columbia.edu/cu/news/03/02/richardSeager_research.html





> Here, it is shown that the principal cause of this temperature
> difference is advection by the mean winds. South-westerlies bring warm maritime air into Europe and northwesterlies
> bring frigid continental air into north-eastern North America. Further, analysis of the ocean surface heat
> budget shows that the majority of the heat released during winter from the ocean to the atmosphere is accounted
> ...




Encontrei também diversa literatura sobre o tema do tópico, por exemplo algumas simulações do fim da corrente em modelos e para Portugal indicam os 2 ou 3ºC a menos na temperatura e no limite cerca de uns 10ºC no Mar da Noruega.






http://www.climate.unibe.ch/~stocker/papers/stocker02sci.pdf







http://www.pik-potsdam.de/~stefan/thc_fact_sheet.html


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2008 às 18:09)

AnDré disse:


> Claro que são tudo suposições e teorias. Não acredito que a corrente possa parar, nem que o seu eventual enfraquecimento nos possa trazer grandes modificações ao nível do nosso clima. Mas agora fiquei com a pulga atrás da orelha!



As teorias da quebra da corrente foram muito faladas há uns anos atrás, talvez 2004 e 2005. Na altura houve vários estudos (alguns sérios, outros nem tanto) que geraram muitos documentários (o Luper até pôs um deles no forum) até filmes-catástrofe de grande sucesso como o The Day After Tomorrow, muitas notícias alarmistas, sobretudo no Reino Unido, em que a imprensa falava que o país se iria transformar no Alasca ou na Sibéria se a corrente do Golfo morresse.

As teorias não são descabidas de todo, primeiro porque os Oceanos devem ter mesmo um papel mais importante no clima do que o pouco que sabemos, mas sobretudo porque já ocorreu no passado um evento climático abrupto e a explicação mais plausível seria mesmo a quebra da corrente. A acrescentar à descoberta desse evento temos o facto de estarmos actualmente num periodo inter-glaciário já muito longo, ou seja, olhando para o passado estamos aparentemente atrasados para a entrada numa nova glaciação, e a quebra da corrente poderia ser o mecanismo de disparo, o trigger, de uma nova glaciação. Mas isto de estar atrasado ninguém sabe quanto, poderiam ser 100 anos, mil, ou 5 mil, sabe-se lá.

Esse evento mais recente foi o Younger Dryas e passou-se há 12800 anos






No entanto isto é apenas uma teoria como centenas de outras. Afinal este evento ocorreu no fim de uma glaciação em que os glaciares estavam no máximo e começaram a derreter e a recuar, enquanto nós à partida agora estariamos próximos do fim de uma inter-glaciação. Além disso a teoria diz que foi um evento catastrófico da ruptura do lago Agassiz nos EUA que provocou a ruptura da corrente. Também tudo indica que não foi um evento global mas regional. E noutros ciclos de glaciações e inter-glaciações não ocorreram eventos abruptos deste género, pelo que falar de algo deste tipo como tendo fortes probalidades de acontecer é já especular mesmo muito muito ... Mas também ninguém pode jurar que não possa acontecer algo assim ou outra coisa qualquer.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2008 às 21:17)

Vince disse:


>



Se o mapa for realmente um mapa de previsão penso que estamos á beira de qualquer coisa de grande


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2008 às 22:02)

> Se o mapa for realmente um mapa de previsão penso que estamos á beira de qualquer coisa de grande



Esse mapa não é uma previsão, é uma simulação de quanto calor poderia hoje atribuir-se à TLC (circulação thermohalina). Ou seja, regressando ao início da conversa no tópico, dos 10ºC de diferença para Nova Iorque apenas uns 2 ou 3ºC (conforme as várias simulações que pûs em cima) poderiam teoricamente atribuir-se à corrente.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2008 às 23:19)

Vince disse:


> Esse mapa não é uma previsão, é uma simulação de quanto calor poderia hoje atribuir-se à TLC (Circulação thermohalina). Ou seja, regressando ao início da conversa no tópico, dos 10ºC de diferença para Nova Iorque apenas uns 2 ou 3ºC (conforme as várias simulações que pûs em cima) poderiam teoricamente atribuir-se à corrente.



Pois faltava-me a palavra é isso simulação 

Mas se realmente a simulação está-se a começar a aproximar da realidade o que é um pouco assustador mas extraordinário ao mesmo tempo 

O esquesito é a Europa aquecer em vez de arrefecer  ainda por cima o Norte da Europa se ainda fosse o sul o norte não deveria ser o primeiro local a "levar" com uma redução de 10ºC a 12ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Mai 2008 às 23:53)

Se bem entendi, a figura apresenta os desvios de temperatura em relação aos valores que essas regiões deviam ter em função da latitude em que se encontram, mas sem a Corrente thermohalina. Dessa forma, o norte da Europa surge com um acréscimo da ordem de 10ºC por causa da Corrente do Golfo. No nosso país esse acréscimo é bem menor.


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2008 às 00:32)

Vince disse:


> http://www.pik-potsdam.de/~stefan/thc_fact_sheet.html



Tem graça, esta projecção poe completamente de lado aquela minha hipótese dos trópicos aquecerem Pensava que aqueceriam, dado que o calor que ali chega não seria distribuído em direcção aos pólos.

Mais estranho ainda é ver todas as implicações que esta corrente provoca ao nivel global. E já nem falo da antárctica, mas da Ásia. Como é que uma corrente  oceânica do lado de cá, faz descer tanto a temperatura no continente do lado oposto?

Esta corrente tem mesmo muito que se lhe diga


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2008 às 00:51)

AnDré disse:


> Mais estranho ainda é ver todas as implicações que esta corrente provoca ao nivel global. E já nem falo da antárctica, mas da Ásia. Como é que uma corrente  oceânica do lado de cá, faz descer tanto a temperatura no continente do lado oposto?



Porque é um sistema circulatório global. Daí até ser muito errado nós, as pessoas em geral e os media falarem em Corrente do Golfo, o nome correcto é circulação termohalina ("thermohaline circulation" ou "ocean conveyor belt" ou "meridional overturning circulation", parece que este último é o nome mais correcto em inglês na literatura cientifica).


----------



## belem (6 Mai 2008 às 03:51)

AnDré disse:


> Pois, eu referia-me exactamente àquilo a que denominou de "continentalização do clima", daí não ter incluído os arquipélagos na delimitação da latitude que referi anteriormente.
> 
> Em relação ao Mediterrâneo, escolhi uma cidade mais ou menos à mesma latitude de Lisboa, (Cagliari no sul da Sardenha a 39,11ºN), e constatei que as médias de temperatura da água variam entre os 14ºC em Janeiro e Fevereiro e 26ºC em Agosto, sendo a média anual de 18,92ºC.
> Já em Lisboa, a temperatura da água varia entre 15ºC em Março e 21ºC em Setembro e Outubro, sendo a média anual de 17,83ºC.
> ...



 E para uma Ilha dos Açores há mesma latitude sensivelmente tem dados?
Penso que ainda varia menos do que em Lisboa.Relativamente à corrente do Golfo é inegável a sua influência, mas também temos um oceano gigante à porta.
As massar de ar marítimo a meu ver influenciam bastante o clima europeu, tornando-o menos contrastante que o do Leste asiático e Leste americano, dado que nesta região ( Europa, América do Norte, Leste asiático) imperam os ventos de oeste mas no caso dos 2 últimos continentes esses ventos sopram do interior do continente ( na costa leste, gerando um clima continental). O litoral de Portugal, sobretudo costa oeste, tem características térmicas e pluviométricas semelhantes às da costa californiana. Por outro lado  ideia que tenho é que o interior de Portugal ( sobretudo Terra quente transmontana, centro e sul) tem um comportamento térmico e pluviométrico muito semelhante ao Mediterrâneo do Leste. E curiosamente os valores de temperatura e precipitação são semelhantes. É o que acontece quando há a continentalização do clima.
Daí não sei que efeitos terá a diminuição desta corrente. Haverá descida ou subida, não sei. Outra coisa, parece-me confuso haverem Atlas que colocam uma corrente fria ( Canárias) a influenciar a costa ocidental de Portugal, outros colocam e falam da Corrente do Golfo. Mas sei que de certeza existe muito « upwelling» na nossa costa ocidental que transporta as águas fundas e frias, mas cheias de nutrientes, para as camadas superior marítimas e esfria a temperatura das águas e dá uma «segunda oportunidade à cadeia alimentar». Por esta razão, o mar em Portugal apresenta uma diversidade biológica marinha muito superior aos comparativamente mais estéreis Mar Mediterrâneo e Mar Negro.
Os Açores parecem-me afectados pela Corrente do Golfo, certo?
A Madeira, tb muitas vezes está com a dita descrição de uma corrente fria das Canárias, mas por outro lado as temperaturas da água são francamente quentes.
A uma corrente fria geralmente associo muita secura e a uma corrente quente o contrário.
Embora por vezes devido à latitude ( por exemplo, cintura desértica) tanto faz o tipo de corrente, que o clima poderá na mesma ser seco.
Há aqui alguma confusão por parte dos orgãos de informação ( acima de tudo sobre as correntes e sua influência, que é um assunto que carece de mais estudo).
Quanto ao clima logo se verá.


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2008 às 15:37)

belem disse:


> Outra coisa, parece-me confuso haverem Atlas que colocam uma corrente fria ( Canárias) a influenciar a costa ocidental de Portugal, outros colocam e falam da Corrente do Golfo. Mas sei que de certeza existe muito « upwelling» na nossa costa ocidental que transporta as águas fundas e frias, mas cheias de nutrientes, para as camadas superior marítimas e esfria a temperatura das águas e dá uma «segunda oportunidade à cadeia alimentar». Por esta razão, o mar em Portugal apresenta uma diversidade biológica marinha muito superior aos comparativamente mais estéreis Mar Mediterrâneo e Mar Negro.
> Os Açores parecem-me afectados pela Corrente do Golfo, certo?
> A Madeira, tb muitas vezes está com a dita descrição de uma corrente fria das Canárias, mas por outro lado as temperaturas da água são francamente quentes.
> A uma corrente fria geralmente associo muita secura e a uma corrente quente o contrário.
> ...



Esses esquemas gráficos que vemos aqui e nos atlas são simplificações com a indicação das circulações dominantes mas a circulação oceânica abrange o Altântico inteiro, é complexa e local e sazonalmente diversificada. A distinção mais importante é entre correntes superficiais como a corrente do golfo, que são impulsionadas pelos ventos e depois as correntes profundas impulsionadas por mecanismo termohalino. 

Regionalmente, fazendo parte deste sistema para além da corrente das Canárias tens a corrente dos Açores que é um ramo da corrente do Golfo, que se comporta de forma distinta ao longo do ano.



> *The Azores Current*
> The Azores Current originates as a branch of the Gulf Stream near the Grand Banks (40°N, 45°W). In the winter, the area of origin consists of a single flow, while in the summer the flow bifurcates; the northernmost band flows almost directly toward the Azores Current region, while the southernmost band flows southwest and makes a cyclonic loop before merging with the Azores Current (Klein and Siedler 1989). The Azores Current flows southeastward until it crosses the Mid Atlantic ridge at about 35°N, 45°W. Then it travels eastwards between 32 and 35°N until it nears the African coast. Here it meanders eastward toward the Gulf of Cadiz, where some of its water is entrained in the Gibraltar outflow of Mediterranean water (Johnson and Stevens 2000).
> 
> http://oceancurrents.rsmas.miami.edu/atlantic/azores.html
> ...



E temos também a corrente de Portugal que só por si é bastante complexa e ainda não compreendida na totalidade.



> *The Portugal Current System*
> The Portugal Current itself is poorly defined spatially because of the intricate interactions between coastal and offshore currents, bottom topography, and water masses. The system is comprised of the following main currents:
> 
> 1) The Portugal Current, which is a broad, slow, generally southward-flowing current that extends from about 10°W to about 24°W longitude;
> ...




Em profundidade tens distintas realidade. Apesar de as correntes virem indicadas com fluxos bem definidos a água segue para zonas muito mais extensas do que vemos nestes esquemas simplificados que mostram apenas os fluxos dominantes. Ao largo de Portugal entre os 2500 e os 3000m está a água profunda do Northeast Atlantic Deep Water (NEDAW) que vem dos mares nórdicos e se desloca para sul. Aos 1800 metros há água do Labrador. Pelos 1000 metros há água muito salgada que sai do Mediterrâneo (Mediterranean Sea Outflowater MSOW). Entre os 600 e os 900 a East North Atlantic Central Water ENACW que pode ter origem subpolar ou subtropical. E acima disto tens então as correntes de superficie. Estes mapas são assim apenas ilustradores da circulação dominante.


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2008 às 16:43)

belem disse:


> E para uma Ilha dos Açores há mesma latitude sensivelmente tem dados?



Segundo a mesma fonte (www.wetteronline.de), encontrei dados de temperatura para as Flores - 39º26' N e para Angra do Heroísmo - 38º38' N.

Para as Flores a temperatura do mar varia entre os 16ºC e os 23ºC.
A temperatura média anual da água do mar é de 18,6ºC.

Para Angra do Heroísmo, a temperatura da água do mar varia entre os 15ºC e os 24ºC.
A temperatura média anual da água do mar é 18,92ºC


----------



## belem (7 Mai 2008 às 18:38)

Vince disse:


> Esses esquemas gráficos que vemos aqui e nos atlas são simplificações com a indicação das circulações dominantes mas a circulação oceânica abrange o Altântico inteiro, é complexa e local e sazonalmente diversificada. A distinção mais importante é entre correntes superficiais como a corrente do golfo, que são impulsionadas pelos ventos e depois as correntes profundas impulsionadas por mecanismo termohalino.
> 
> Regionalmente, fazendo parte deste sistema para além da corrente das Canárias tens a corrente dos Açores que é um ramo da corrente do Golfo, que se comporta de forma distinta ao longo do ano.
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pelas informações.


----------



## belem (7 Mai 2008 às 18:40)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo a mesma fonte (www.wetteronline.de), encontrei dados de temperatura para as Flores - 39º26' N e para Angra do Heroísmo - 38º38' N.
> 
> Para as Flores a temperatura do mar varia entre os 16ºC e os 23ºC.
> A temperatura média anual da água do mar é de 18,6ºC.
> ...



Muito obrigado pelos dados.


----------



## belem (7 Mai 2008 às 18:41)

Já agora uma descrição do fenómeno de upwelling:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upwelling


----------



## Minho (7 Mai 2008 às 23:03)

Paulo H disse:


> Já agora uma curiosidade! A maioria de nós já deve ter visitado o vale glaciário do Zêzere na Serra da Estrela! A questão é: Que temperatura deveria ocorrer em Manteigas (750m) para que o glaciar se mantivesse até aos nossos dias? Vou reformular: Quanto mais frio estaria em relação ao presente?



O estudo dos glaciares é toda uma ciência. Há muitos factores que além da temperatura contribuem para a formação e conservação de um glaciar. Por exemplo, os glaciares que existiam no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês são dos que menor altitude apresentam em toda a Península Ibéria. Existem vestígios moreias terminais a altitudes inferiores a 1000 metros e a possível explicação estará na elevada taxa de precipitação que compensaria durante o verão o aceleramento do processo de ablação. Por isso não seria necessário tanto frio na faixa atlântica da PI como no interior.

Só uma curiosidade, à nossa latitude estima-se que as neves perpétuas se situem pelos 3500 msnm


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (8 Mai 2008 às 01:42)

boas encontrei este blog pela a net ... fala em estudos de correntes e.t.c mas nao sei se terá alguma coisa a ver deixo aqui o link para os especialistas  avaliarem 

http://cienciasdomar.blogs.sapo.pt/arquivo/379794.html


----------



## José M. Sousa (22 Mai 2008 às 13:53)

Mais um contributo para a discussão:

http://www.realclimate.org/index.ph...ndled-carl-wunsch-responds/langswitch_lang/in

Carl Wunsch:

«Thus the notion that the Gulf Stream would or could "shut off" or that with global warming Britain would go into a "new ice age" are either scientifically impossible or so unlikely as to threaten our credibility as a scientific discipline if we proclaim their reality»

http://www.yaleclimatemediaforum.org/ccm/1007_thc.htm :

«any cooling in Northern Europe would be more than offset by the larger human-driven global warming trend.»


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2008 às 11:44)

Basicamente o que se irá passar nas próximas décadas 





P.S:Eu sei que ninguém percebe alemão mas as imagens ilucidam bem o que se irá passar  evoluirá da direita para a esquerda.


----------



## José M. Sousa (28 Mai 2008 às 20:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Basicamente o que se irá passar nas próximas décadas
> 
> .



Quanto a revistas da TIME, também há-as com estas capas:

http://www.wnd.com/images/gwtime.jpg

http://www.deramerikaner.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/time_global_warming.jpg


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2008 às 20:53)

José M. Sousa disse:


> Quanto a revistas da TIME, também há-as com estas capas:
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/images/gwtime.jpg
> 
> http://www.deramerikaner.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/time_global_warming.jpg



De facto é verdade, mas a que eu tenho avatar é de 1977


----------



## José M. Sousa (28 Mai 2008 às 21:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> De facto é verdade, mas a que eu tenho avatar é de 1977



Por isso mesmo. As que eu refiro são mais recentes!


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2008 às 22:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> De facto é verdade, mas a que eu tenho avatar é de 1977



Apesar do off-topic, Mário, se tu te dedicasses a estudar minimamente o «Global Cooling» dos anos 70 chegarias à conclusão de que o teu avatar está na verdade a gozar contigo. Ou estás muito distraído, ou não conheces o assunto ou então realmente não te percebo, o mais provável.

Podes compreender o assunto podes dar uma olhadela aqui:
http://www.wmconnolley.org.uk/sci/iceage/
http://www.realclimate.org/index.php?p=94

Eu vou fazer um resumo, nos anos 70 prestou-se finalmente atenção à teoria dos ciclos de Milankovitch que explicavam as glaciações. Nessa altura algumas pessoas olharam para a teoria e para as datações que estimaram as datas das últimas glaciações, a longevidade do actual periodo interglacial e finalmente olhando para temperaturas recentes das décadas 40-70 concluiram apressadamente (e erradamente) que estávamos então a entrar numa glaciação. Faz-me lembrar duas ou três pessoas daqui em que cada vez que está frio vem aí uma idade do gelo , mas estes nos anos 70 pelo menos ainda olharam para um padrão de duas ou três décadas, menos mal, pois hoje em dia a coisa agravou-se, vemos que aqui e noutros locais um simples nevão num local inesperado ou umas semanas ou meses de frio são imediatamente transformados num prenúncio da idade do gelo  O contrário infelizmente também acontece muitas vezes, não nego isso como também o denuncio muitas vezes.

Ora como todos sabemos, essa glaciação ou princípio dela não parece ter ocorrido, pelo menos eu não dei por nada  pessoalmente ainda estou à espera de um bom nevão desde 1983  (e ao contrário do que possas pensar, tenho genuínas esperanças de que mais ano menos ano teremos novamente uns nevões decentes em Portugal)

Examinando de forma um pouco mais profunda o que aconteceu na tua aparente e absurda contradição do "avatar" e para tentar ajudar-te (com alguma ironia confesso) a evitá-la no futuro pois eu às vezes lamento (a sério!) alguns espectáculos a que te prestas publicamente. 

Existem muitos tipos de negacionistas. E de alarmistas. Se queres ser coerente ao menos encontra o teu espaço, embora eu compreenda o drama, não é fácil ser coerente num spaghetti de teorias que na maioria das vezes não tem sentido,  não são fundamentadas ou do qual realmente pouco ou nada se sabe, são simplesmente um amontoado de ideias soltas só com o objectivo de defender determinadas crenças não se apercebendo os seus autores de que caem frequentemente na contradição e no disparate. Algumas correntes dos negacionistas usam o arrefecimento global dos anos 70 como exemplo de alarme falhado, embora deturpado, pois esse alarmismo sobre o arrefecimento não foi resultado de trabalho cientifico mas de um livro, de meia duzia de artigos de jornal ou revista. Já se falou muitas vezes por aqui dos Media, que tanto vendem o arrefecimento como o aquecimento, desde que dê para vender jornais é que interessa ... Sobre livros, nem vale a pena comentar, basta ver que muitos conhecidos negacionistas publicaram um livro ou fizeram documentários, um bom par de neurónios a funcionar convenientemente é o suficiente para perceber esse «mercado» que nada tem a ver com ciência, seja de que lado for. E não encares isto que digo como uma critica só num sentido. O Al Gore a semana passada ainda tinha DVD's à venda no hipermercado da minha zona. Por acaso analisando o pó acumulado nas capas acho que devem ser os mesmos que já estavam à venda há um ou dois anos atrás, o negócio deve ter estagnado. 

Ora, tu como negacionista podes agarrar-te a muitas teorias pseudocientificas, oferta infelizmente não falta (posso arranjar-te um catálogo) mas por favor, no meio de tantas para escolher não vais logo usar como avatar o simbolo daquela que tu de facto não podes usar, a do arrefecimento global dos anos 70, que o tempo pouco depois mostrou ser um disparate, disparate rigorosamente idêntico às muitas coisas não cientificas que vais citando por aqui, sobre o suposto Global Cooling que vem novamente aí. Não consegues reparar nesse absurdo de usares esse avatar ? 

Como tenho dito de outras vezes, eu próprio tenho as minhas dúvidas mas tendo a confiar no método cientifico mesmo sabendo que ele por vezes erra, a história já nos mostrou que erra muitas vezes, e eu ainda guardo uma boa margem para esse erro, bem superior à do IPCC por exemplo. Eu também sei que no meio da ciência do aquecimento global antropogénico há também muitos alarmistas, inclusive cientistas, que usam abusivamente a ciência e se calhar exageram as conclusões da mesma. Eu sei disso tudo. Eu próprio desejo ardentemente que esteja tudo errado. Mas também sei que a ciência é um caminho que se errar corrige o caminho. 

Mas aquilo que eu dificilmente aceito ou compreendo é pessoas que rejeitam tudo do método cientifico, rejeitam o trabalho de centenas de pessoas que dedicam as suas vidas a estudar estas questões e a publicar as suas conclusões conforme as regras, a terem o seu trabalho analisado, escrutinado, avaliado e criticado pelos seus pares, mas depois essas mesmas pessoas estranhamente acreditam piamente em qualquer outra coisa pouco ou nada estudada, mesmo que esteja escrito num site qualquer que muitas vezes não fazem sequer a mínima ideia de quem escreveu. Essa recusa obstinada da lógica cientifica e a aceitação sem limites da pseudociência é algo já estudado por muitos mas que ainda foge da minha compreensão, quer nesta questão quer em muitas outras.

Em determinadas alturas a ciência num momento, aquilo que sabemos (que pode estar de facto errado ou pode não estar) pode obrigar a decisões quando elas são muito importantes para nós, o homem. Ignorar isso seria ser irresponsável. Combater isso como tantos fazem (tu também) é abaixo do irresponsável. Daqui a umas décadas até se pode chegar à conclusão que foi tudo um erro. Pode sempre acontecer, o clima é muito complexo e nós não sabemos tudo, a ciência também se engana. Mas tu aonde quer que seja, na tua vida, numa empresa ou numa instituição, em certas alturas perante certas situações tens que tomar decisões difíceis com a informação que tens disponível. Tens que analisar tudo o que te dizem e tens que tomar uma decisão. Que pode estar certa ou pode estar errada. Acho que foi uma vez o Lula que fez uma analogia interessante sobre isto. Se tu estás com um grave problema de saúde e consultas uma serie de médicos especialistas, em quem vais confiar. Se dos 10 médicos há 9 que dizem que deves ser operado para salvar a tua vida, vais confiar a decisão no único que te diz que não deves ser operado? Nesta questão do aquecimento global antropogénico a situação nem está nessa patamar. Dos 10 que consultaste há um que diz que não, mas ele nem é médico, é um tipo que é advogado, engenheiro ou economista que nos tempos livres escreve uns livros ou artigos sobre o assunto da operação. E imaginando que tudo depois até pode correr mal. Afinal a decisão dos 9 foi errada. Mas isso não quer dizer que a decisão tomada com a informação que tinham disponível foi mal tomada ou que o tipo que dava o palpite contrário estava certo.


----------



## meteo (28 Mai 2008 às 23:13)




----------

